# Headlands Park Access?



## funkyfisher (Aug 2, 2011)

I was wondering if the fishing access for Headlands Park at Fairport is back to opening at sunrise. Last year I made multiple trips to fish the lighthouse at sun up about this time only to find both access points closed in the morning. Both times I hung around a good hour or better and no one ever came to open it so I ended up leaving. It's a pretty good haul for me and I'd rather not get up early to make drive and not be able to fish. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

You're better off going to Fairport Harbor Port authority and parking before the entrance and walking to the short pier. That is where the most success occurs from my experience. Park at the red spot if filled a further walk from Lake Metroparks beach area. The blue area is the short pier and you want to fish the East side. I saw two guys at the Lighthouse the other day fishing with no success they told me. There were 4 fish caught at the short pier. The lighthouse is private property and they were doing construction inside it as I believe someone is turning it into a house. I am pretty sure you can get around it as the two guys fishing it did, but you can have a shorter walk and more success at the short pier.


----------

